# Game Thread: Toronto at Orlando



## SLSI (Nov 25, 2003)

***********************************
TORONTO RAPTORS at ORLANDO MAGIC
***********************************
*Friday, November 28, 2003, 8:00 PM EST.
TD Waterhouse Center, Orlando, Florida.*
*TV: Rogers Sportsnet, Sunshine Network*
************************************









The TD Waterhouse Center in Orlando.



*TORONTO RAPTORS PROJECTED STARTING FIVE:*




































Left to Right: Alvin Williams, Vince Carter, Michael Curry, Jerome Williams, Antonio Davis.

*TORONTO RAPTORS KEY BENCH PLAYERS:*






















Left to Right: Milt Palacio, Chris Bosh, Morris Peterson.

*TORONTO RAPTORS COACHING STAFF:*






















Left to Right: Kevin O'Neill (HC), Tony Brown (AC), Bob Beyer (AC).




*ORLANDO MAGIC PROJECTED STARTING FIVE:*




































Left to Right: Tyronn Lue, Tracy McGrady, Gordan Giricek, Juwan Howard, Drew Gooden.

*ORLANDO MAGIC KEY BENCH PLAYERS:*






















Left to Right: Keith Bogans, Reece Gaines, Andrew DeClercq.

*ORLANDO MAGIC COACHING STAFF:*






















Left to Right: Johnny Davis (HC), Paul Pressey (AC), Mark Hughes(AC).


*-SLSI-*


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Its funny how you literally plagiarize from a site of the whole article and then write your user name at the bottom 

By the way, first one ever to be elected to the All NBA Ugly Staff:









Oh yeah. By the way, the Raptors are losing this one even if the Magic play the way they've played in past games this season.


----------



## SLSI (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Its funny how you literally plagiarize from a site of the whole article and then write your user name at the bottom
> 
> By the way, first one ever to be elected to the All NBA Ugly Staff:
> ...


I am sorry if you wern't bright enough to know that the stat report under the lineups is a report from NBA.com.

*-SLSI-*


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SLSI</b>!
> 
> 
> I am sorry if you wern't bright enough to know that the stat report under the lineups is a report from NBA.com.
> ...


I know, you plagiarized


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> I know, you plagiarized


At least he has faith in the Raptors being able to win this game.


----------



## SLSI (Nov 25, 2003)

The Raptors go to 7-7 after a fabulous win in Atlanta against the Hawks. Next up, they take their game to Disney World to face the Magic. Orlando is coming off of a 94-92 home loss to the Celtics, with McGrady only finishing with 24 points in 34 minutes. The Raps won in overtime against the Hawks, with Vince finishing with 41 points in 46 minutes. Should be a fun one in Florida on Friday night. 


*-SLSI-*


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> 
> 
> At least he has faith in the Raptors being able to win this game.


I always have faith in the Raptors. But when I talk like I don't have faith, i'm just telling the truth.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

i hope Kevin Oneal deploys the ZONE defense. Orlando and Tmac have had nothing but trouble against it.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> i hope Kevin Oneal deploys the ZONE defense. Orlando and Tmac have had nothing but trouble against it.


Every team in the NBA heard McGrady say he couldn't work around zones. If any team doesn't use a zone against the Magic they'd be insane.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Every team in the NBA heard McGrady say he couldn't work around zones. If any team doesn't use a zone against the Magic they'd be insane.


:yes:

By the way the Magic have lost 14 in a row... Don't want to sound like Mr. Obvious but this should be an easy win.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:
> ...



i doubt that.. i can see us losing this game big time... the magic are not as bad as their record shows..


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

watch a riot break out _if_ we lost to the Magic


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:
> ...


Like against Philly? Or Milwaukee? Or Washington?
Nothing's easy for this team.
When we show up ready to work on both ends, we are a great team. When we don't, we are a lousy team. We'll have to wait and see what team arrives at the TD Waterhouse.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Like against Philly? Or Milwaukee? Or Washington?
> ...


True... they'll probably surprise us and win by 20... :sigh:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Pin this or else this thread is going to go down the bottom rapidly and probably to the 2nd page of the Raptors forum.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

if we can start the same guys i think we have a chance to get over 500... but you never know with this team.


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

Check this ..when the Raps beat Orlando on Friday, thatll extend their losing streak to 15..then they have to play New Orleans (twice), Dallas and San Antonio!! HAHAHHAH!!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crippin</b>!
> Check this ..when the Raps beat Orlando on Friday, thatll extend their losing streak to 15..then they have to play New Orleans (twice), Dallas and San Antonio!! HAHAHHAH!!


What is the record for longest losing streak and which team holds it?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crippin</b>!
> Check this ..when the Raps beat Orlando on Friday, thatll extend their losing streak to 15..then they have to play New Orleans (twice), Dallas and San Antonio!! HAHAHHAH!!


Ouch! They'll come out looking for a win against us, then. That makes them more dangerous in my mind. You never want to face a team backed into a corner.


----------



## SLSI (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crippin</b>!
> Check this ..when the Raps beat Orlando on Friday, thatll extend their losing streak to 15..then they have to play New Orleans (twice), Dallas and San Antonio!! HAHAHHAH!!


You're right Crippin, they have a very difficult schedule ahead of them.

For the Raptors, this is absolutely a _must win_. We cannot allow the Magic to break their streak on us, it would be total humiliation on our part.

Take a look at the December schedule for the Magic:

2 Tue New Orleans 7:00 pm Sunshine NBALP 
3 Wed @ New Orleans 8:00 pm WRBW NBALP 
5 Fri San Antonio 8:00 pm Sunshine ESPN 
6 Sat @ Dallas 8:30 pm WRBW NBALP 
8 Mon Phoenix 7:00 pm Sunshine NBATV 
10 Wed @ Washington 7:00 pm Sunshine NBATV 
12 Fri New Jersey 8:00 pm Sunshine NBALP 
13 Sat @ Atlanta 7:30 pm WRBW NBALP 
16 Tue @ Chicago 8:30 pm WRBW NBALP 
17 Wed @ Indiana 7:00 pm WRBW NBALP 
19 Fri Golden State 7:00 pm Sunshine NBALP 
21 Sun @ Toronto 4:00 pm WRBW NBALP 
22 Mon @ Philadelphia 7:00 pm WRBW NBATV 
25 Thu Cleveland 2:30 pm Sunshine ESPN 
26 Fri @ San Antonio 8:30 pm WRBW NBALP 
29 Mon New York 7:00 pm WRBW NBALP 


Thats pretty darn though if you ask me. They start off with a back to back versus New Orleans and then in New Orleans. The first reasonably winnable game in December for the Magic is on the 10th in Washington against the Wizards. The rest are pretty tought, excluding a couple here and there. 

T-Mac will have his hands full.  


*-SLSI-*


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> What is the record for longest losing streak and which team holds it?


Not sure for league-wide but for Orlando its 17..and theyre at 15. Theyll be gunning for us on Friday since they know they have NO back-to-back after that...and a West coast trip


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

ya if they lose against us i could see them losing 20+ straight.. i think the grizzlies hold the record.. or the sixers cause they had some bad teams..


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Yeah, the Grizz lost 23 in a row. Cavs lost 24 in a row over two seasons.

This is a big test for the Raptors. Hopefully now they have some confidence on the road.


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

I am SOOO looking forward to this game because for 3 main reasons:

1) the Raps will get over .500 and face a stretch of relatively weaker teams

2) rivalry between Toronto and T-wack is always something to get my blood racing

3) Orlando's tough *** stretch of games after this, i hope they go lose 20 in a row!!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

don't count your chickens before they hatch.

i wouldn't be surprised if ORL beats us this friday.


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> don't count your chickens before they hatch.
> 
> i wouldn't be surprised if ORL beats us this friday.


I know I know, but im just a diehard Raps fan..we almost lost to ATL yesterday so realsitically i know every game is going to be a tough battle...


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Magic will not 0-82 no matter how bad they are. And they are a bad team.

In some ways you wish they would have won a game or two earlier and been 2-13 or 3-12 right now.

But on the other hand their confidence is at an absolute low and if we can jump on them early and get them down they will just quit on this game. Losing teams quit by the third quarter and find ways to lose games they have a shot in.

Raptors need to just be patient, keep the turnovers low and drive into the soft, soft middle of the Magic D.

Magic have no inside presence which should make AD and JYD and Bosh very happy. Vince, too.

KO has said he will stick with the new starting lineup in Orlando.


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

I just wanna see Carter DESTROY poor McGrady! I wanna see Carter get at least 30 and LEAD tha Raps to a victory against McGrady and HIS (cuz he's the ONLY all-star on his team.. ) UNmagical Orlando team! 1-14? Oh boy...this team SUCKS period! If T-Mac is sooooooooooo great and such a leader, why have they lost this much? They should at LEAST be at the .500 mark just like the Raps are right now! But NO, they're stuck with their HORRIBLE record! I honestly see Raps winning this game and extending the Magic losing streak, and Raps would win IN Orlando, just like last season when Raps won and Carter was injured! How HUMILIATING for the Magic during that game! 


And for Chris Bosh, how funny would it be if he would DUNK on poor McGrady juss like in the Hawks game on Theo Ratliff? So much for taking these kids to school every night, McGrady!! HAHAHAHA!!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>g_prince_4_lyfe</b>!
> I just wanna see Carter DESTROY poor McGrady! I wanna see Carter get at least 30 and LEAD tha Raps to a victory against McGrady and HIS (cuz he's the ONLY all-star on his team.. ) UNmagical Orlando team! 1-14? Oh boy...this team SUCKS period! If T-Mac is sooooooooooo great and such a leader, why have they lost this much? They should at LEAST be at the .500 mark just like the Raps are right now! But NO, they're stuck with their HORRIBLE record! I honestly see Raps winning this game and extending the Magic losing streak, and Raps would win IN Orlando, just like last season when Raps won and Carter was injured! How HUMILIATING for the Magic during that game!
> 
> 
> And for Chris Bosh, how funny would it be if he would DUNK on poor McGrady juss like in the Hawks game on Theo Ratliff? So much for taking these kids to school every night, McGrady!! HAHAHAHA!!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Chill out man, nothing's even happened yet, the game isn't even till tomorrow. Till then, keep your fantasies to yourself and let the game happen. :sigh:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

this is one of those games where it'd be wise to start Bosh.

glad KO's giving him the nod


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> Chill out man, nothing's even happened yet, the game isn't even till tomorrow. Till then, keep your fantasies to yourself and let the game happen. :sigh:


what do you think the forum is here for? :laugh: 

you need to keep your comments to yourself, trying to tell people what they can and can't post.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rawker</b>!
> 
> 
> what do you think the forum is here for? :laugh:
> ...


5 Star! Hehe, I can't believe your a 1 star. I don't want people to think we suck just by looking at your rating.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> 5 Star! Hehe, I can't believe your a 1 star. I don't want people to think we suck just by looking at your rating.


and why would you care what ppl on a message board think of you?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

if this game isn't televised here i'm going to snap. seriously. this will be a VERY competitive game. i just hope that VC and co can pull out another gutsy win.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

Do you have a package where you can order the four sportsnets AC? Nearly every game is on Sportsnet Ontario, as far as I know. The others are the ones on Global and TSN that you get for sure.


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

But when it's on Sports Net Ontario then the raps organization is blacking out the games it is completely retarded.this is the fourth game ina row that i am missing..:upset: :upset: :upset: I am gettin pissed.... i think i am gonna have to get satelite


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rawker</b>!
> 
> 
> what do you think the forum is here for? :laugh:
> ...


The forum is for intelligent basketball discussion. Keep my comments to myself? This board would be awfully boring without comments from posters. I can and will post my feelings about the posts on this site. "I wanna see this, I wanna see that" That's all his post was, which is a pointless post. You got my 5-Star rating too buddy:laugh:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> and why would you care what ppl on a message board think of you?


Thats a dumb question. To not get a reputation as raptor fans who are dumb just by looking at Rawker's rating.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

this game will be truly important. it seems like wednesday's 43-point effort from vince really got this team back on the right track (and had them temporarily forget the intense trade discussions of last week). if we can win this game tonight, we'll not only be over that important .500 mark again (at the same time enjoying a short streak of success on the road), we'll also be building key confidence markers and accelerating the "transition phase" that KO's been talking about. we need to get in the habit of winning when we SHOULD be winning (philly and milwaukee were unacceptable losses, imo) in order to fly over the hump. 

in the end, i hope the team doesn't buckle under that modest level of pressure. instead, i hope they can take advantage of the absence of that frenzied media. 

in terms of orlando's schedule, i don't think that that ever really impacts on a team's performance in the nba (at any level?). although they understand that they have some major challenges ahead, i don't think they show up to the arena thinking "we need to win this one because we're facing some even tougher foes in the near future". and even if they do _think_ that way, it's quite another task to actually bring that sense of desperation to the court.

so while i wouldn't necessarily be surprised if they came out on their game tonight, i also wouldn't be surprised if they came out reserved, expecting yet another loss. a slump is a slump, and you can't simply APPROACH games differently- nor can you expect that to be enough. in professional sports, it's just not that easy, imo. 

the raptors have to come out smelling blood.

peace


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

A lot of games we loose is the result of our post play. Against Orlando it should actually be a strength. 

This game might end up looking like games against superior inside teams would, if Glen could ever land us a decent center. Or how games might consistently look when Bosh is complete.
Vince might end up with more space than he has all year, if A.D. and Bosh are going to work like they should.(I'm hoping to see more of Bosh's back to the basket game against gooden tonight.)

I also hope we at least try a zone, like has probably been said, and K.O. backs off his "I don't believe in zones", hardcase approach.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats a dumb question. To not get a reputation as raptor fans who are dumb just by looking at Rawker's rating.


yours aint so hot either Matt. you don't get good ratings or make good posts by attacking other people.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MrTasty</b>!
> Do you have a package where you can order the four sportsnets AC? Nearly every game is on Sportsnet Ontario, as far as I know. The others are the ones on Global and TSN that you get for sure.



yeah, i've got the 4 sportsnets. i scrolled through the sports schedule last night and the raptors game came up but was only scheduled for 7-7:30 PM. i just hope it's a mistake. can you (or anyone) confirm that it's on Sportsnet (at 5)?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> yours aint so hot either Matt. you don't get good ratings or make good posts by attacking other people.


you know why I attack people? because they make posts not even coming from the typical human being brain.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> you know why I attack people? because they make posts not even coming from the typical human being brain.


hmm....


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> you know why I attack people? because they make posts not even coming from the typical human being brain.


i won't dignify that with a response. oh wait, yes i will: check your PMs.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> i won't dignify that with a response. oh wait, yes i will: check your PMs.


Check my PM reply.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

8pm ET

Sportsnet.



BOSH will have a breakout game.


24 pts, 14 rbs, 5 blks.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> 8pm ET
> 
> Sportsnet.
> ...


What if he doesn't?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> What if he doesn't?


then he doesn't. what's your point?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> then he doesn't. what's your point?


To find out what's going to happen to macro6 if he doesn't.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> To find out what's going to happen to macro6 if he doesn't.


he's predicting, not wagering.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> he's predicting, not wagering.


"BOSH *WILL* will have a breakout game." 

Yeah, thats predicting. Pffft...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> "BOSH *WILL* will have a breakout game."
> ...


2 things wrong here:
1. you're pointless to argue with
2. me arguing with you in the first place

you really are hopeless


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> 2 things wrong here:
> ...


Right, 'cause I booked you so bad.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

let's hope JYD is up to shutting down Twack like last year when the raps visited Orlando.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

Oneil will probably through Curry at him, till Tmac punks him and an assistant coach reminds Oneil that Jerome is a good defensive SF

Damn this is gonna be a good game. A.D. better show up tonight, cuz this should be his game.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

for once AD is the biggest player on the court


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

lol bosh has more range then murray


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

Murray brings about as much as curry with the offence

WHOLLY ALVIN


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Wow, what a slow start for the Raptors. Vince is 0-3. Lamond aired a wide open shot lol! 11-8 Magic


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

on broken plays we should be looking immediately to Bosh in the post. swing to his side and give him a shot. i liked his timing on the pick he set for Alvin at the foul line.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

Bosh should be hands down the second option.

Looks like Oneil is challenging Vince...letting him guard Tmac 1 on 1. I'd much rather see us double. We probably will eventually


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

bosh on broken plays? bosh should be getting the ball in the post at the begining of the plays.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

like he just got, lol.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Neither cousin has scored on each other.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

Bosh is magical


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

yeah Vince is all over him

I just don't want him picking up cheap fouls. WHich he eventually will if he keeps guarding him straight up


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

where's the ****ING FOUL!!!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

wow, check out the great start this lineup produced once again.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

FINALLY A ****ING FOUL!!!

trick stop antagonizing people.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

i hope all the people who think MOP is a good defender are watching this game.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Both cousins are Mr. Brick in the 1st half.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

go BOSH go 
:banana:


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

:hurl: Milt Palacio


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Sorry to all you Milt fans but he blows. In the past 5 games, he's 8-33 from the field, and he just charged with 0.3 seconds left before half time. He's not a PG. He's an SG playing PG. This guy isn't distributing the ball at all. He thinks he's the 1st option or something. Vince is 1-9 to half time with only 4 points. Hope Vince scores atleast 15+ points in the 2nd half.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

haha, i guess scouting reports are why all the raps backup pg's have flash in the pan offence.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

the raps have done a good job containing tmac, props to vince. VC has also been passing well. keep on running the Vince to Bosh pick and roll. we'll see how Lammond starts out the 3rd. milt is a small, fast shooting guard with absolutely no shot. Man I wish Alvin was healthy. I would also like to see Moiso get in against steven hunter.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Almost every game the Raptors played, theres atleast 1 player that they CANNOT stop. In this game, its Juwan Howard.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

I wonder what Lamond was saying to Harvey...


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

its good to see Alvin back.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Vince is shooting bad (2-11 i think), but that doesn't really matter. He catches a lot of attention by driving in, getting fouled or passing to the open man. He's got 14 Points, 6 assists, and 7 rebounds. Raptors up 68-58, end of 3rd.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> its good to see Alvin back.


How's he playing?


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

alley-oop from Alvin to Bosh.


BOSH keeps on impressing me every game. He's gonna be a monster in a few years.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

cue up that BOSH ALLEY-OOP!!!


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> How's he playing?



alvin has been shooting well this game. Hes driving, passing, and shoothing those mid-range jumpers that we used to see.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> alvin has been shooting well this game. Hes driving, passing, and shoothing those mid-range jumpers that we used to see.


Nice. 5-9 from the field is an excellent sign.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

alvin has hit a few shots but he still doesn't look anywhere near the adub of last year.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rawker</b>!
> alvin has hit a few shots but he still doesn't look anywhere near the adub of last year.


Ok.. baby-steps I guess. I hope we see him at 100% sooner than later.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

he's in the game mentally now but physically he looks below average.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rawker</b>!
> cue up that BOSH ALLEY-OOP!!!



NICE!

*right-click 'save as'*


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Is Howard playing with 5 PF's with a whole 6min to go, or is my ESPN Gamecast wrong?


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Howard is on the bench.

Palacio has basically bricked every shot he took.

Raps up by 5 now.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

lol macro6 that was from the ATL game on WED, i ment cue up BOSH's alley-oop as in someone make a .gif animation of it.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Orl up by 1.

Orl plays zone against us, and everybody stands around.

VC is playing VERY passive in the 4th.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

McGrady swished it in Vince's face, then strips him at the defensive end. Yes, he's being too passive.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

alvin is clutch.

hits a jumper with 40 secs left. 

raps now up by 1.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

McGrady is simply outplaying Vince right now. Vince drives in on him, then does a Ben Wallace swat (with help from his teammates). But un-luckily, Alvin hits a jumper. 83-82 Raptors, 55 seconds remaining :O


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

LoL, McGrady does a Tim Duncan shot (backboard) on Vince. 84-83 Magic.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

tmac hits jumper

orl up by 1


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

GOOD!!!!!!!! VINCE SWISHES ON TMAC AND HOWARD'S FACE! 17 SECONDS REMAINING, 85-84 RAPTORS


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

VC hits a fad-away infront of tmac.

raps up by 1.


tmac vs vc right now.


very exciting game.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

vince has the sickest fade away, it like a laz-e-boy shot.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

raps up by 1.

Alvin goin to the line for 2 shots.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

no wonder the magic's record is 1-15, tyrone lue is shooting the ball to try and win games.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Tyronn Lue misses jumper. 85-84 Raptors with 2.3 seconds remaining, Alvin goes to charity stripe!


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

raps up by 3... 

with 2.3 secs...


AWESOME DUAL BY VC AND Tmac.


whoever didnt watch this game.. SHAME ON [email protected][email protected]@[email protected]!


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Raptors win.

VC takes the winning shot again.


:banana: Victory dance.


----------



## SLSI (Nov 25, 2003)

DANG IT. I couldn't watch this game, the first time I missed one this season. Can someone give me a rundown what happened each quarter? Appriciate it if you could . I will check the Raptors NBA TV sked to see if there is a whole-game replay sometime tonight or tomorrow. I have to watch this one.

*-SLSI-*


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

a very dramatic 4th quarter, vince hit some crazy freaking shots in the 4th quarter, that right handed bank shot while fading left, and the laz-e-boy shot with two guys in his face. 

but man whoever made those .gif animations from wed's game please make one of that bosh alley-oop cause it was freaking sick.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Hahaha, Gordan Giricek and the Magic are pffft.... His 2nd free throw was suppose to be a missed shot on purpose and he doesn't even hit it hard enough and instead, makes the bucket. Then when the Raptors inbound, the Magic don't even foul. Idiots... Hahahahaa. Raptors win 87-86. Vince with 20 points, 8 assists, and 6 rebounds,0 Steals, 0 Blocks. Tmac with 31 Points, 4 Assists, 8 rebounds, 2 steals, 3 blocks.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Tmac nearly won it by himself. His supporting cast stinks.

this is Alvin's best offensive output thus far.

watching Tmac and VC dualing was awesome.

watching VC hit that final fad-a-away jumper infront of Tmac was poetry.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

not pretty but hey a win is a win and now its on to miami for (knock on wood) an easier game :lucky:


----------



## Jermyzy (Feb 26, 2003)

what the hell happened? When I went for dinner, Raps were up by 12 in the 4th, and they barely won this?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

I believe Vince has 6 game winning shots in his career.


----------



## SLSI (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> I believe Vince has 6 game winning shots in his career.


My favourite VC game winner was against the Clippers in his 2nd season. He was on the sideline, crossed over, and knocked the three. Amazing night in LA versus the Clippers.

*-SLSI-*


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SLSI</b>!
> 
> 
> My favourite VC game winner was against the Clippers in his 2nd season. He was on the sideline, crossed over, and knocked the three. Amazing night in LA versus the Clippers.
> ...


that crossover was actually versus the celtics. the winner against the clips, in an amazing game by vince, was of the inbounds pass from deep, catch and shoot; the staples center roared with applause. those two plays were made in the same week or so.


----------



## SLSI (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> that crossover was actually versus the celtics. the winner against the clips, in an amazing game by vince, was of the inbounds pass from deep, catch and shoot; the staples center roared with applause. those two plays were made in the same week or so.


Oh yes I remember now. It was one night against the Celtics on the cross-over three pointer winner. The next game they went to Los Angeles to play the Clipps and it was a fade away three that Vince won it for us again. Ahh the glory days.  

*-SLSI-*


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SLSI</b>!
> 
> 
> My favourite VC game winner was against the Clippers in his 2nd season. He was on the sideline, crossed over, and knocked the three. Amazing night in LA versus the Clippers.
> ...


Haha, I so remember that. He made a 3 pointer, goes down on the floor, points at someone (i forgot) while Dell Curry goes crazy. That was also the game where he caught an ally oop with 1 hand just outside the key and dunks it


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SLSI</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh yes I remember now. It was one night against the Celtics on the cross-over three pointer winner. The next game they went to Los Angeles to play the Clipps and it was a fade away three that Vince won it for us again. Ahh the glory days.
> ...


OMG, honestly. Me, my mom and dad were watching it and we all went crazy. Butch Carter was going crazy too.


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

HAHAHAH!! I love it!! Orlando has lost 15 in a row now and have a hard *** next 5 games coming up. (NO, NO, Dal, SA, Phx). This is exactly what i wanted to happen, them going on their Western roadtrip with the losing streak intact!!

Juwan Howard is such an overrated player...he makes no complement to T-Wack...

Drew Gooden wants to be traded..you can see it in the way he plays/acts...hahahah...loser...

Tyronn Lue is a boy playing a man's game...where is Darrell Armsrong when you really need him?


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Did anyone else think coach Davis made a huge mistake by taking off the trapping zone defense?

Classic case of over-coaching. Davis assumes KO will be instructing his club how to beat the zone for easy points during the timeout so he takes it off. 

I think you always have to make your opponent prove that they can beat your pressure D. You can't just let them take you out of something that is working by calling a timeout.

Raps showed no clue as to how to attack it. Ended up with Milt taking jump shots from the left corner.

Brian Heaney made a great point about the Raps not attacking the middle of the pressure D at all. Someone should be flashing to the foul line. Would open it right up for easy baskets.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

it's impossible to run that kind of defense for a long period of time because of fatigue, it's a momentum changer not a primary defensive set.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I agree they couldn't run it for a whole quarter or anything, but surely they could have left the pressure on for another minute or two. I think they had only run it for about 2 or 3 minutes at that time (not sure about that).

This is a team desperate for its first win and getting blown out in this game. They find something that works, that the players are gaining confidence in, and then fall back into a passive defensive stance that allows Vince to create again.

The Raps looked hopelessly lost against this D, you have to keep going with it. That's what players want to do.

College teams will pressure full-court for an entire 40 minute game. I think the Magic could have done it for 5 or 6.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duel between T-mac and VC?? What Duel? I believe VC answered a T-mac basket only once the entire 4th qtr. He was outscored 18-4 in the 4th by T-mac. He got outplayed BIG TIME. But if only T-mac had a cast that could actually do something.

Another interesting stat:

*Magic have 0 wins the past 2 season when T-mac scores 20 or less points.

Raptors have 3 wins this season when VC scores 20 or less points.*

To me it was always a no brainer, but everybody should know T-mac's supporting cast is BY FAR the worst in the league. VC's cast can win games w/ him playing like sh*t. Magic will get blown out by the 3rd qtr itself if T-mac goes 5-18.

Anyway, Orlando is well on their way to a 1-20 record. Can't see em' beating any of the upcoming teams.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

you don't understand, you can't run it for 5 or 6 min, even if it works and you shift momentum your going to have to sub cold players in and then you lose momentum. this isn't college basketball it's NBA basketball, i'm not going to explain the differences because that's it's own topic.


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Duel between T-mac and VC?? What Duel? I believe VC answered a T-mac basket only once the entire 4th qtr. He was outscored 18-4 in the 4th by T-mac. He got outplayed BIG TIME. But if only T-mac had a cast that could actually do something.
> 
> Another interesting stat:
> ...


i disagree, the magic have very good players but they aren't playing as a team this year. you can say Twack outplayed VC BIG TIME but who won the game? the smarter, more mature, team player who knows that forcing shots and getting lucky isn't going to happen every night. vince has worked hard with his teammates inorder to be able to win games without scoring a ton of points. Twack brings it on himself by being selfish... er taking over games and then expecting his team mates to support him when he fails at taking over the game. vince knows how to play with his team mates instead of just using them when he's having a bad game.


----------

